# Looking for some feedback on my new website :)



## AndyPhotography (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, I've just launched my new website for wedding photography in Scotland. If anyone has a couple of minutes, it would be great if you could have a little look and let me know what you think. I'd especially like your opinion on the portfolio page as I've had a lot of difficulty making it look the way I want.

www.andrewweild.com
www.andrewweild.com/portfolio

Thanks for your help in advance,
Andy


----------



## waday (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice site. I like the clean look of the headings. I have some general comments:

The first image that I see, the one of the man holding the woman in the field, looks blurry to me?
When the background images are dark, I can barely see the headings. This happens on several pages, and some of the blog posts.
I didn't realize I could scroll on the homepage, because the image is so large. In fact, it's that way on every page (except the portfolio page). Is there a way to decrease the size of the image when you click on a page?
The portfolio page is the most straightforward, which I appreciate. 
Again, the contact page is fairly straightforward, aside from the large image. I like that you provide an email, a phone number, and a form (in addition to your social media info).
Something that might not bother anyone else, but I've obsessed over: underneath your about section on your homepage, you list the five pages of your site (leaving out home, obviously, because we're on the homepage). However, the order of this list of five pages doesn't match the order of the list at the top.
Blog. Make sure to keep that updated. For example, I don't see any dates on any of these blog posts. One of your posts ends with: "More on their wedding later…" Did you make another blog post to provide more information on their wedding? You did, great! Update this post and put a link to the new post. Otherwise, I have to scroll through your blog posts to find it.

Also with the blog, the preview images are so large, and when paired with the fact that they change color to show the title, that I have an aversion to continue scrolling. Is there another method of showing the blog posts?


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 2, 2017)

Maybe a minor point.  But is there a reason you decided to make the font size for your name smaller than the word Photography under it?  It seems a little odd to me.   Good luck and lots of success in your business.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice work.  The "Contact" link is oddly placed.  It's obscured by the photos on most of the pages.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 3, 2017)

who coded it?  it needs help.

the nav breaks really badly on normal width screens.  the 27pt font on the nav doesn't help.  I think it looks better around 14-16pt and removing the letter spacing.

it also needs a drop shadow or background of sorts as the black text gets lost in some of images.

but it really needs to be a responsive nav that can collapse on small screens instead of break to the 2nd line.







vs.


----------



## JoeN (Nov 23, 2017)

Your name should be on the top of  menu bar


----------



## BoldArtist (Dec 24, 2017)

AndyPhotography said:


> Hi everyone, I've just launched my new website for wedding photography in Scotland. If anyone has a couple of minutes, it would be great if you could have a little look and let me know what you think. I'd especially like your opinion on the portfolio page as I've had a lot of difficulty making it look the way I want.
> 
> www.andrewweild.com
> www.andrewweild.com/portfolio
> ...




I might use a different main image so the title of your name doesn't get overshadowded in darkness by the bride.


----------

